# Family Think I Am Over Doing Exercise



## chrisb1357 (10 Nov 2017)

Hi all,

Just some background information first.

I am 34 years old and I have been road cycling for around two years. I first started when I was over 18 stone and managed going from 6 mile rides which I struggle with big time to 50 miles in my first year covering around 1000 miles in total.

My second year of cycling this year I have gone down to around 16st 12 but this year I have covered around 2000 miles with my biggest ride being 75 miles. I have also joined a regular road club and In the last two years gone from being someone that never exercise and being on the sofa to now someone that enjoys exercise and getting out.

My general exercise over a week would be a 25 mile ride on a Wed evening and the odd 50 mile ride on a Sun morning both with my road club in hilly areas. Yes I struggle on hills and not the fastest but I enjoy it and do sometimes get tired from hilly rides.

I have also recently started to jog/walk 5km on a Sat morning at my local ParkRun. If I can't make this I sometimes do this on a Thursday. I do get tired from this and enjoy it.

I also have started to attend a coached swimming session for an hour on a Monday with member's from the cycling club.

Getting to the point but my family all seem to think I am over doing it to a point of certain family members speaking between themselves about me and one getting upset about the whole thing saying they think I am doing to much and they don't want me to become ill or have a sudden heart attack etc. They just think am doing to much and will become ill.

I try and have the odd rest days between exercise. I to get tired from exercise but I also feel refreshed after.

One concern from this is down to heart conditions running in the family. I lost my dad over a year ago who had cardiomyopathy of the heart. My sister has also just been diagnosed with the same condition.

Since the problems with my dad and sister I have visited my Dr for a ECG test which came back ok. They also referred me for an Echo Scan of the heart at the hospital cardiology unit to look for signs of cardiomyopathy and no signs of issues was found at present and said I was ok and nothing else was needed. It's not to say I will ever get the condition as it can show later on in life.

Blood pressure test by Dr also ok.

I have also been tested for asthma which I don't have as well as blood tests which came back fine.

From the above tests nothing came back and the Dr did not ask for me to return for anything else. Yes I am a little oversized and I know that but that's the only thing the Dr said.

What's peoples thoughts, should I cut back a little or carry on or stop all together


----------



## iateyoubutler (10 Nov 2017)

I went through this 15+ years ago. To me it all felt good so I carried on and stuck 2 fingers up to those who had too much to say. Obviously everybody is different, but I`d say if it feels fine and your health is good then carry on. I`m no doctor though, this is just my 2p


----------



## marzjennings (10 Nov 2017)

As long as your doc gives you the all clear and you're still feeling great then carry on regardless. With all that cycling, running and swimming you need to book yourself in for a sprint triathlon next summer. Heck you're only 34, you could be able to double your workout schedule and still be fine, but keep checking with the doc on a regular basis.


----------



## lazyfatgit (10 Nov 2017)

As far as the excercise goes if you feel fine and the doc has given the go ahead then thats really down to you.

Does your additional excercise now mean you're maybe neglecting other parts of family life? Maybe they are missing out on your time now that you are more active?

I often have to comprimise on time spent riding because theres other stuff needs doing. As you get fitter and can go further it's easy to get carried away.


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2017)

Do they do any exercise? What you are doing is less than the 61 year old typing this does without problems.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2017)

My weekly exercise in winter is 120-180 miles cycling spread over 2-3 rides, one spin session, two 3-4 mile walks, one 8-10 mile walk per fortnight.

Cycling distance increases in spring/summer/autumn while walking may drop and spin stops.

I’m 63, no one worries about me** and my exercise pattern is not at all unusual.

Provided you are not using exercise to avoid family responsibilities don’t worry about it.

** my wife says I’m obsessive about HR but I did have a heart attack two years ago.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Nov 2017)

50 , well soon 
cycle commute 10 miles each way with a manual job, club run on a sunday , home gym routine 2-3 times a week

I used to do a lot more , around 12-15 hours a week training but then the curse of marriage,kids etc too over


----------



## alicat (10 Nov 2017)

Sounds like there aren't enough boundaries between you and your family. If the doc says it's okay then it's their problem not yours.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Nov 2017)

My mother is aways telling me to be careful and not do too much, and go to the doctor all the time.
My life used to be shoot listening to all that crap.

You will have your own boundaries and your body will let you know when to dial it back.
Have fun!


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just some background information first.
> 
> ...


What's this, 4 or 5 hours a week? That's nothing to be concerned about.

However, if you're family are concerned then it might indicate that you're going at it too hard, and crashing home purple faced, or simply that they're missing time with you that they once had.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2017)

All sounds good to me. 2000 miles a year isn't a huge amount to be honest and as part of your other activities sounds like a sensible amount. I cover 3-4k a year almost by accident and never go out just to train. All my rides are commuting or social rides with the forum or family.
From what you say in your post your health has improved enormously and will continue to get better. Have you improved your diet to match your new active lifestyle? This doesn't have to be hell but be sensible about portion sizes and get some variety in there. If you are living off 14" pizzas and kebabs then your exercise driven improvements can only go so far and you might get stuck where you are now.
Don't give your family a hard time or alienate them for being concerned. They are bound to be worried about you given the family history. Just explain what your doctors have found and how your health improvements will help reduce your risk. Perhaps they are uncomfortable because if they accept you are doing the right thing then they are also admitting that their lifestyles need to change?


----------



## chrisb1357 (10 Nov 2017)

Thanks for all the replies,

It is family members that I don't live near apart from my mum. All others live distant away and visit me around twice a year I visit them more and try and make contact with them often but I think they keep seeing all my Strava posts on FB about my workouts, rides, runs and swimming. They have not in fact spoke to me direct but via my mum to voice there concerns as well as my mum voicing her concerns as she visits them a lot. My wife is very supportive and she keeps saying just do what best for you and carry on cycling etc.

I chop and change my riding days etc to work around family being with my wife etc as well and she is happy about that. I try and go out when my wife has plans so am not going out when she is stuck in home etc.

All the Dr's I have seen for the above problems and concerns have never said once to stop doing exercise. I told them on my last visit I was club riding a lot and they was ok with that and said its why my lung test was so good. My resting heart rate tends to be about 50 to 60 but again the Dr never said to stop doing anything and they are aware of my family history. I have not visited them since taking up swimming or jogging.

I must admit I do sometimes feel tired after a 30 to 50 mile ride but this just depends on the pace of the ride and the amount of hills we ride. I never monitor my heart rate during exercise and go by what my body is telling me. 

The odd ride I have stopped more than once but that's due to me knowing I am pushing myself to much so I just ease off. Some days I will just do a slow ride other rides I may ride a chain gang or more easier route etc.

The pass week I have been full of cold as well so I have given all exercise a hit on the head for the last week and just rested as I know my body was telling me I need a rest.


----------



## lazybloke (10 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could there be another reason behind it? Are you neglecting family duties?


I was going to suggest it's probably not the exercise that's the problem, but the things that DON'T get done because you are exercising instead


----------



## mjr (10 Nov 2017)

I'd ask one of the doctors directly if this amount of exercise is OK, take good note of the answer and relay it to mum and I hope she'll spread it if relatives keep telling her their concerns.

I don't think it's ever occurred to me to worry about relatives doing too much exercise despite various illnesses running in bits of the family, not even the one who I think ran marathons or the one who's some sort of gym training adviser. It's the ones who do little that I fear for, but maybe that's just because I cycle most days.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> Thanks for all the replies,
> 
> It is family members that I don't live near apart from my mum. All others live distant away and visit me around twice a year I visit them more and try and make contact with them often but I think they keep seeing all my Strava posts on FB about my workouts, rides, runs and swimming. They have not in fact spoke to me direct but via my mum to voice there concerns as well as my mum voicing her concerns as she visits them a lot. My wife is very supportive and she keeps saying just do what best for you and carry on cycling etc.
> 
> ...



Drop strava or stop posting it on farcebook, as long as your wife is OK with what you're doing (and the Doctors too) carry on.


----------



## kingrollo (10 Nov 2017)

Wrong forum to ask on really.

It doesn't sound excessive in terms of health. Perhaps more of a problem dependent on circumstances is time away from your family. I sort of get round this by looking out for nice country pubs, places of interests restaurants, take the family somewhere I discovered on my bike.


----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> What's peoples thoughts, should I cut back a little or carry on or stop all together



Everything you say points towards your current exercise levels being highly beneficial to your health - you've got hard facts on paper in the form of test results to prove it. And you're enjoying it too, which is even better. Why on earth would you stop?

The concern is perhaps understandable in light of the family medical history but it's misguided and ill-informed. Either ignore it or confront it with facts, but do not treat it as advice worth listening to.


----------



## Maenchi (10 Nov 2017)

Go for it while the years are on your side, I returned to cycling after a ten year break at 55 at first 6-10 miles was all I could manage~ 3years later i'm 58 and over the last year did 3000miles this year i'm on target for a few more......


----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> I try and have the odd rest days between exercise. I to get tired from exercise but I also feel refreshed after.



You're clearly not overdoing it if you recognise the importance of rest days. And of course you're tired after exercise, that's kind of the whole point of exercise - as long as you're not flogging yourself to exhaustion every time, it's doing you far more good than harm. 

You mention your weight but not your height, which would put it into some kind of context. If you're barely 5ft tall then weighing nearly 17 stone would be cause for serious concern. If you're 6ft-plus, less so.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> Thanks for all the replies,
> 
> ...........but I think they keep seeing all my Strava posts on FB about my workouts, rides, runs and swimming...........



Ahh! the dreaded FB.

I have had similar experience.

First of all, we (myself and Mrs BoldonLad) are a bit older that you (at 70), but, earlier this year, Mrs BoldonLad suffered a slight stroke.

We were both reasonable active, walking, cycling, certainly when compared to friends and relatives.

After discharge from hospital, and, with Doctors approval, Mrs BoldonLad set about regaining her fitness and well being, with my support.

We, use Runkeeper and a Garmin to track our cycling outing and walks. Because some of our relatives live out of the area, indeed, out of the country, I posted the activities to FB. This was intended to reassure absent family members that recovery was going well (which it was, and still is).

Several family members complained that we were "doing too much" (our target was 60 miles per week of walking/cycling, we were typically achieving 70-80 miles per week).

The activity level had Doctor's approval, indeed Doctor was positively enthusiastic at my wife's positive attitude, we resolved to ignore the "doom mongers". IMHO, it is THEY who have a health problem, not us.

The solution may be, as we did, to stop putting every activity on FB !


----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> It's the ones who do little that I fear for



Same here. My dad used to be a keen runner but had to give it up after his hip replacement. He's never found an alternative (he bought a bike but doesn't ride it much because he's nervous on the roads) and his health has deteriorated noticeably in the last few years. It's actually quite upsetting.


----------



## Flyboy (10 Nov 2017)

I do far more than you , just keep going , if your tired rest . I never ride a Sunday when I am on an early start Monday (4.30 am) as I do feel it sometimes , but not always .


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2017)

Perhaps better than posting your activities on Strava & FB you might be better posting your distance covered here with a cycling log ticker in your signature like many other forum users do.

Info on how to do this is HERE but it looks like this how-to info might need updating (@Shaun ) because the script looks different to what I have in my signature


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2017)

Agree with the above. 54, overweight, 1 minor heart-attack 12 years ago.
Whilst I don’t exercise as much as I would like too I can still set a reasonable pace on a club run and recently rode 220 miles in one hit without too much trouble. I loved parkeun but It finished my knees!

You shoukd have plenty capacity for exercise. Take your time warming-up and warming down. Don’t psh too hard wnd listen to your body.

Had ai not cycled and been fairly fit my heart attack might have proven fatal.

Regular exercise that doesn’t overstress your body is only good for you.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Agree with the above. 54, overweight, 1 minor heart-attack 12 years ago.
> Whilst I don’t exercise as much as I would like too I can still set a reasonable pace on a club run and recently rode 220 miles in one hit without too much trouble. I loved parkeun but It finished my knees!
> 
> You shoukd have plenty capacity for exercise. Take your time warming-up and warming down. Don’t psh too hard wnd listen to your body.
> ...


But you do have terrible trouble typing with those fat fingers....


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Nov 2017)

You are not doing too much. If your relatives do little themselves what you're doing probably seems crazy to them. I remember being asked by the waitress in one cafe how far we'd ridden - 'about 30 miles' - 'What! In _one_ day' she replied. At 70 I'm struggling a bit at the moment - following hip replacement and now peripheral arterial disease, but if I hadn't kept up cycling I honestly believe I wouldn't still be around to to write this.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Nov 2017)

lazybloke said:


> I was going to suggest it's probably not the exercise that's the problem, but the things that DON'T get done because you are exercising instead



Yep. That TV isn't going to watch itself you know.


----------



## lazybloke (10 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Yep. That TV isn't going to watch itself you know.



Such an attitude would entirely prove my point.
(But yes I do realise you were joking)


----------



## derrick (10 Nov 2017)

2000 miles is not a lot, You need to push harder.
i am 65 this year i have done 5,376.3 miles so far this year. A few others on here do double that, just keep going while you are enjoying it.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2017)

You're far from overdoing it. You're still young enough to have been a professional athlete and really caning things, and you're doing less mileage than many folk in their 50s and 60s do simply commuting.


----------



## mjr (10 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Yep. That TV isn't going to watch itself you know.


When I was growing up, my dad complained that our TV was left watching itself far too often


----------



## mjr (10 Nov 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> The solution may be, as we did, to stop putting every activity on FB !


Actually, is that a solution? I mean, it stops you getting grief, but it allows the FB inactivity perception bubble to continue. Keep posting and fark 'em if they can't accept the reality of what is actually reasonable exercise.


----------



## chrisb1357 (10 Nov 2017)

Think someone above asked my height. I am 5ft 11 and a big build. Always have been a big size and never stick thin lol


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Actually, is that a solution? I mean, it stops you getting grief, but it allows the FB inactivity perception bubble to continue. Keep posting and fark 'em if they can't accept the reality of what is actually reasonable exercise.



You are right, it is not a solution, but, it gives my ears a rest!


----------



## roadrash (10 Nov 2017)

as pointed out already you've had all the tests , tell the family in a reasonable manner how much your life has improved, if they don't understand then its not you problem, its theirs, are you married, kids etc , if so are they happy with the current situation , if so, crack on , lifes to short , you never know whats around the corner, as I recently found out, to me,looks like jealousy from other family members who perhaps do nothing living in fear of what may happen given family history.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2017)

I like Skol said:


> But you do have terrible trouble typing with those fat fingers....


Blppfy smrfphonze....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Nov 2017)

Yeah, I'm over doing exercise, too. Tried it, didn't like it.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Yeah, I'm over doing exercise, too. Tried it, didn't like it.



There's nothing as satisfying as finishing a two hour meandering cross country run in good weather, then feet up for a leisurely beer before a shower 

Two and a half hours or more is 'king agony, but two hours...


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> I am 34 years old ..........r



At 34, why are you concerned what other people say about your activity?


----------



## cyberknight (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> I must admit I do sometimes feel tired after a 30 to 50 mile ride but this just depends on the pace of the ride and the amount of hills we ride. I never monitor my heart rate during exercise and go by what my body is telling me.
> 
> The odd ride I have stopped more than once but that's due to me knowing I am pushing myself to much so I just ease off. Some days I will just do a slow ride other rides I may ride a chain gang or more easier route etc.
> 
> The pass week I have been full of cold as well so I have given all exercise a hit on the head for the last week and just rested as I know my body was telling me I need a rest.



I can be more knackered on my 24 quickie loop than a full club run , like you say it all depends on pace and how your feeling, coming home after a night shift i can be tired and hungry , my pace could be described as a snail with a ball and chain .


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2017)

Maybe get an HRM just to show you are taking their concerns seriously....


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> , like you say it all depends on pace and how your feeling, coming home after a night shift i can be tired and hungry , my pace could be described as a snail with a ball and chain .


Been there a couple times when on nights. About halfway in to the 10 mile commute when I hit a bit of an incline. Can barely keep the pedals turning and just want to get off and sit at the side of the road! Happens very rarely but I know sometimes I just shouldn't have taken the bike. Your body will tell you when it has had enough.....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> There's nothing as satisfying as finishing a two hour meandering cross country run in good weather, then feet up for a leisurely beer before a shower
> 
> Two and a half hours or more is 'king agony, but two hours...


Don't tell anyone, but I'm just back from 5 miles of dog-yomping myself


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2017)

I am just off to the gym for a 90 minute session, that after a 2k swim this morning. Funny but it is only the people who do no excersise that think I do too much.

Much like it is only fatties who think I do not need to shed a few pounds.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Nov 2017)

To stay healthy, the NHS recommended *minimum* hours of exercise per week is 2.5 hours.

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/fitness/Pages/physical-activity-guidelines-for-adults.aspx

Perhaps raise a concern that you are seeing no indication of exercise from your relatives. Ask them how many hours per week exercise they are doing of moderate intensity.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> To stay healthy, the NHS recommended *minimum* hours of exercise per week is 2.5 hours.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/fitness/Pages/physical-activity-guidelines-for-adults.aspx
> 
> Perhaps raise a concern that you are seeing no indication of exercise from your relatives. Ask them how many hours per week exercise they are doing of moderate intensity.



I upped my training to 12-16 hrs hard work per week and peaked at 21 hrs. It was hard, it was exhausting...but 40hrs as a labourer on a building site is a weekly effort for some.

I don't think I'm built for office work, and my body suffers if it's not being used properly.


----------



## Bazzer (10 Nov 2017)

Could it be part of your families' perception based upon their own exercise regimes and lifestyles.
For example, I have seen surprise on the faces of a number of people when they ask about my commute (17 miles each way), let alone my weekend mileage which is less than many on here.
And as for riding at night, deliberately going out in the dark to enjoy yourself, well that to them is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Nov 2017)

Stuff 'em all(except your Mum of course) and carry on enjoying life


----------



## CXRAndy (10 Nov 2017)

A few years ago I started cycling, like most a few miles at first then 10s 20s, before long I was cycling 50 miles. I then trained to do my first 100 mile sportive, then another. I got fitter, then had a injury setback, which took me 18 month to regain my previous fitness. Ive gone on from this through to multi day tours in Tenerife and Southern France climbing mountains, various sportives and training alot on my turbo. I now train alot and race indoors. I ride nearly every day upto 150 miles a week. I have lost nearly 4 stone in weight and have never been fitter. The upsides I have most of my family into cycling, wife and kids. My kids cycled with me from London to Paris this year and my wife can cycle 40+ miles in one go. My local friends think I'm weird, especially when I cycle nearly 20 miles for a fish supper .

If you enjoy it, keep doing it and sod everyone else. At your age you could become an excellent sportsman, if you want it.


----------



## mjr (10 Nov 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I'm just back from 5 miles of dog-yomping myself


Isn't that only legal in Alabama?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Isn't that only legal in Alabama?


It's long journey, but it's so rewarding for Fido and me


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2017)

Just been out for a run, and a quick session on some light weights. Once my shoulder is better I'm gonna get ripped again. BEEFCAKE!!!


----------



## chrisb1357 (10 Nov 2017)

We have no kids and myself and my wife work fulltime. My wife is fine with the fitness and cycling but she is not able to ride a bike with me due to health issues but I tend to go out when she has other plans.

Just deciding if to do my park run in the morning or a slow ride on the bike as I have lost all motivation this week...

Also found this picture that shows when I started cycling and then 12 months in at the start of Jan this year.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> We have no kids and myself and my wife work fulltime. My wife is fine with the fitness and cycling but she is not able to ride a bike with me due to health issues but I tend to go out when she has other plans.
> 
> Just deciding if to do my park run in the morning or a slow ride on the bike as I have lost all motivation this week...
> 
> Also found this picture that shows when I started cycling and then 12 months in at the start of Jan this year.



You can get cream for the facial acne.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> my body suffers if it's not being used properly.


@Fnaar


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2017)

Well done to you @chrisb1357. I wouldn't change anything except what you post on fb as suggested above. Actually you can restrict what certain people see on fb. Make a group of those family members and then when you post anything select show to all except :that particular group.
Carry on enjoying being fit and healthy!


----------



## BSOh (12 Nov 2017)

As long as you are enjoying yourself and stay healthy keep doing it. You look great for it!


----------



## CXRAndy (13 Nov 2017)

Obviously you're over doing it with such a red face. Great weight loss, keep it up. Nothing better than being able to do other tyres of physical work and not even break sweat. You should see my mates lifting the shopping from the car to the house-anybody would think they have just undertaken Britain strongest man event with all the puffing and blowing. I can run, well cycle circles around my kids in my fifties.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Nov 2017)

Can I come and sign-write your bike "No longer a" please


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> We have no kids and myself and my wife work fulltime. My wife is fine with the fitness and cycling but she is not able to ride a bike with me due to health issues but I tend to go out when she has other plans.
> 
> Just deciding if to do my park run in the morning or a slow ride on the bike as I have lost all motivation this week...
> 
> Also found this picture that shows when I started cycling and then 12 months in at the start of Jan this year.



The two images give the answer more graphically then all the words posted here. Anyone who questions you show them the pictures, nothing more to say. 

Be proud of the achievement.


----------



## lutonloony (14 Nov 2017)

I figure if the Doc says your k, and you're enjoying then carry on the good work. Haven't seen if any of the doomMongers in your family are fitness types. Would love to see the Strava for your swimming


----------



## hoopdriver (14 Nov 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just some background information first.
> 
> ...



I can understand your family's concerns but it sounds to me like you have gone about all this in a sensible and measured way and that your exercise regime will be quite beneficial and reduce the risk of heart/health problems developing later. Listen to your body - and be respectful of those around you, recognising that they care.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Nov 2017)

I get it off the GF and Mum all the time. My Mum even offered to pay half towards a car last week!
If the OH is fine with it, that is all that matters.
3800 miles so far this year at 59.


----------



## si_c (16 Nov 2017)

Definitely looking much healthier. Don't worry about family, as long as your wife is OK with it, and your GP doesn't think there is anything to be concerned about.

Maybe stop posting all the rides just so you get some peace and quiet. 

I did much the same as you, started cycling a couple of years ago at 34 and 20+ stone which even at 6'5" was too heavy. 

Now much lighter and commuting 5000 miles this year.


----------



## chrisb1357 (6 Dec 2017)

Hi all,

Another update. We just had our club presentation evening the other week and I got awarded clubman of the year award :-) out of the 150 members :-) and was not evening expecting anything.

On another note I have not been on the bike for 2 weeks as I have caught a viral cold from people at work so have knocked any sport on the head for last 2 weeks to rest and this is the first day I have felt good so giving it another week and will go on the turbo but I feel like I have lost all motivation. My family think I have got a cold and been ill for the 2nd time in the last 2 months due to to much exercise and over doing it and not having any vitamins!!!! which again has made me loose motivation


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Dec 2017)

Congratulations on you club award



chrisb1357 said:


> My family think I have got a cold and been ill for the 2nd time in the last 2 months due to too much exercise and over doing it and not having any vitamins!!!! which again has made me loose motivation



Jesus H, just get on your bike/turbo and do some nice and easy rides, the motivation will come flooding back.

Your family, well!

Eat a balanced diet with lots of varied type vegetables, get some early nights and don't hang about with people with coughs and colds.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Dec 2017)

Congratulations on the weight loss and health improvements...

...and that’s your motivation to continue. Without exercise (and dietary improvements) your weight will increase and the likelihood of issues with your heart increase. From everything you’ve posted, I’m sure you don’t want that. 

Keep up the great work. Be well!


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Dec 2017)

chrisb1357 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another update. We just had our club presentation evening the other week and I got awarded clubman of the year award :-) out of the 150 members :-) and was not evening expecting anything.
> 
> On another note I have not been on the bike for 2 weeks as I have caught a viral cold from people at work so have knocked any sport on the head for last 2 weeks to rest and this is the first day I have felt good so giving it another week and will go on the turbo but I feel like I have lost all motivation. My family think I have got a cold and been ill for the 2nd time in the last 2 months due to to much exercise and over doing it and not having any vitamins!!!! which again has made me loose motivation


Well done on the award! Chapeau!

I haven't cycled for weeks either. I don't have a cold....or too many other excuses to be fair, just been busy and a bit tired. Let's face it, it's not the greatest weather either. I've been a regular cyclist for donkeys years and it's not unusual for me to have a bit of an off-bike period at this time of year for a few weeks even a couple months, but suddenly I seems to start to ease my way back into it, and off I go, mental about it as before. So don't fret, enjoy the rest, get well and then start-off with some gentle Turbo spins or some leisurely rides and you'll soon be back at full steam ahead.


----------



## simon.r (7 Dec 2017)

I started cycling as an adult at about 30. 20 + years on and I’m still enjoying it. I’m by no means super fit or super slim but I’m absolutely certain that I’d be less fit and fatter if I’d not been cycling for that time. 

Like @Fab Foodie my motivation comes and goes. Over the last 3 or 4 weeks I’ve only done short rides to the shops etc., but even that helps my mental and physical well-being and it soon adds up to 2 or 3 hours of gentle exercise a week. 

I imagine that in a few days / weeks / months I’ll be wanting to get out ‘properly’ again. I’m not bothered about my current lack of motivation as I’ve been here before and I know things will change. 

You seem to have a very sensible attitude (medical checks, resting when you need to) and the numbers you quote re. weight loss, heart rate etc. sound very good. 

I strongly suspect that if you give up now you’ll regret it immensely in a few years time. So don’t!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2017)

Ignore the armchair critics


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2017)

Those who can't, instruct others. Ignore the weaklings.


----------



## jay clock (7 Dec 2017)

I went through all that sh1T. I was 16st5 at highest. started like you with a cycling, the sniffing swimming, before mainlining on running. Before you know it I've done 4 Ironmans. Slowly. At one point I had a company medical and alarms were sounded about enlarged heart muscle but turns out that was due to being so fit.

They are the weird ones for doing sod all. You've been checked out. Keep at it.

My GP is very supportive and wishes more of his patients were as active.

I have now been diagnosed with Parkinsons - unrelated and luckily the number one treatment is cycling, so I am using it as an excuse to cycle across the USA next Feb.... www.cycleusa2018.com

Funniest thing is going to see the specialist where the alarms go off on their monitors at my resting heart rate of 44...


----------



## jay clock (7 Dec 2017)

@chrisb1357 also if you want encouragement and support for doing triathlons, I am very keen to help


----------



## jay clock (7 Dec 2017)

Just to add that when you get to triathlons they will get really mad. And they will think the sound of a half IM is just as tough as a full one. Agree what someone said earlier to play it down. A colleague of mine was genuinely amazed that I could do a 15 mile lunchtime ride and thought that for her it would be impossible ever to contemplate doing 15 miles in one go!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2017)

Many people don't have a clue about fitness, even people who really should know better. When I was recovering from illness my consultant used the phrase '_elite athlete_' to describe me and to explain why I was making a relatively rapid recovery. I have never been fit enough to race at any level ... I can plod along all day, but I can't do it quickly!

If senior doctors can make assumptions like that, then it isn't surprising that unfit members of the public don't understand.

It is pretty sad really that many people have allowed themselves to get as unfit as they are.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2017)

That is the thing when you go to the doctors isn't it? You think, blimey this doctor is working too hard and not getting enough exercise. It seems a case of do as I say not as I do.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> That is the thing when you go to the doctors isn't it? You think, blimey this doctor is working too hard and not getting enough exercise. It seems a case of do as I say not as I do.



I honestly couldn't take a very overweight ,unfit GP seriously.
If they can't look after their own body , why trust them with mine.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I honestly couldn't take a very overweight ,unfit GP seriously.
> If they can't look after their own body , why trust them with mine.


I thought that when a morbidly obese consultant was talking to me!


----------



## jay clock (9 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that when a morbidly obese consultant was talking to me!


i had a GP tell me I could do with losing a few pounds (true btw) when I went to get a check up about doing my first IM. She was about 20 stone and pure Michelin woman rolls of blubber.


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> i had a GP tell me I could do with losing a few pounds (true btw) when I went to get a check up about doing my first IM. She was about 20 stone and pure Michelin woman rolls of blubber.


But if you were to say something you would be accused of fat-shaming and sexism and misogyny


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2017)

Have any of you seen a cobblers shoes?


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> i had a GP tell me I could do with losing a few pounds (true btw) when I went to get a check up about doing my first IM. She was about 20 stone and pure Michelin woman rolls of blubber.



Like when I used to body build. I was getting unwanted advice from experts who'd never lifted anything heavier than a slice of pie.


----------



## mjr (12 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Have any of you seen a cobblers shoes?


Or my websites... How's your car's windscreen?


----------



## screenman (12 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> Or my websites... How's your car's windscreen?



The screens are OK but both cars have dents in and that is a major part of what I do.


----------



## screenman (12 Dec 2017)

Peter Coe could never run as fast as his son.


----------



## derrick (12 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> i had a GP tell me I could do with losing a few pounds (true btw) when I went to get a check up about doing my first IM. She was about 20 stone and pure Michelin woman rolls of blubber.


I had a really fat doctor tell me not to smoke, when i said at least i ain't fat, his attitude changed,


----------



## derrick (12 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> In what way?


Not for the good.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2017)

derrick said:


> I had a really fat doctor tell me not to smoke, when i said at least i ain't fat, his attitude changed,





Dogtrousers said:


> In what way?


He went on a diet and started smoking!


----------

